# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Common Steroid for fighters

## Guerilla

Its obvious that a large amount of fighters use performance enhancers. What do you think is the most commonly used steroid by MMA fighters?

Ive seen alot of the test positive for nandrolone , but wouldnt this cause weight gain, making it hard for them to meet their class?

----------


## covert025

Deca is often used in competitive sports not as much for the edge but for joint pain.

I am guessing testosterone would be the #1 choice. Winstrol to not gain too much weigh.

----------


## trix8

eq is real popular lean gains and most importantly for fighters it helps their cardio crazy amounts, with the extra rbc,

----------


## layeazy

masteron strength without weight gain stanzanol for endurance boxers use it alot also i read a few using nandrolone too dunno y either without test

----------


## Luck Luciano

What about anavar ? It does not add much bulk and brings you long terms gain in both muscle building and fat reduction

----------


## BUDGIE

> masteron strength without weight gain stanzanol for endurance boxers use it alot also i read a few using nandrolone too dunno y either without test


Why is stano good for endurance?

----------


## layeazy

cyclists and boxers use it as there preferred steroid 

Winstrol is an anabolic steroid. It is also commonly known under the name Stanozolol . Like all anabolic steroids , it is a synthetic derivation of the male hormone testosterone . Medically, Winstrol Stanozolol is often used to treat cases of angioedema, a condition that causes severe swelling of various body parts. Recreationally, Winstrol is used like any other anabolic steroid--to improve performance. Winstrol is available in both oral and injectable formats.

Quality Muscle Growth
There are many different types of anabolic steroids on the market. But allmost all of them have potential harmful side effects, Winstrol Stanozolol has many features that make it more attractive than other types. Winstrol Stanozolol helps to create quality muscle growth. Combined with a serious workout, Winstrol Stanozolol creates strong muscles without serious consequences.

No Water Retention
As it is known, many anabolic steroids encourage water retention. Winstrol Stanozolol doesn't cause water retention, which makes it a popular choice for many body builders as they get close to a show. Winstrol Stanozolol allows a bodybuilder to build muscle without retaining fluid that will get in the way of the hard, veiny, cut look that is an important part of a body builder's look.

Boost Endurance Capabilities
Winstrol Stanozolol increases the body's ability to produce red blood cells. Red blood cells carry oxygen throughout the body, including to the muscles. More red blood cells make it possible for the muscles to work harder, longer and recover quicker because of the added oxygen moving into them. This is the good reason to choose Winstrol as a performance-enhancing substance.

No Bulky Appearance
Some body builders and endurance athletes use Winstrol Stanozolol because it provides strength and endurance without creating bulk. Endurance athletes do not want to carry around any more weight than necessary, so they avoid bulky muscles at all times. Body builders lift weights to increase their muscle size, but want visible definition between muscle groups.

----------


## Luck Luciano

> cyclists and boxers use it as there preferred steroid 
> 
> Winstrol is an anabolic steroid. It is also commonly known under the name Stanozolol . Like all anabolic steroids , it is a synthetic derivation of the male hormone testosterone . Medically, Winstrol Stanozolol is often used to treat cases of angioedema, a condition that causes severe swelling of various body parts. Recreationally, Winstrol is used like any other anabolic steroid--to improve performance. Winstrol is available in both oral and injectable formats.
> 
> Quality Muscle Growth
> There are many different types of anabolic steroids on the market. But allmost all of them have potential harmful side effects, Winstrol Stanozolol has many features that make it more attractive than other types. Winstrol Stanozolol helps to create quality muscle growth. Combined with a serious workout, Winstrol Stanozolol creates strong muscles without serious consequences.
> 
> No Water Retention
> As it is known, many anabolic steroids encourage water retention. Winstrol Stanozolol doesn't cause water retention, which makes it a popular choice for many body builders as they get close to a show. Winstrol Stanozolol allows a bodybuilder to build muscle without retaining fluid that will get in the way of the hard, veiny, cut look that is an important part of a body builder's look.
> ...


Win/Primo was my only cycle till date...this was 15 yrs ago. Amazing results - strength, quality muscles, and abs so well defined that I didn't even have to work out my abs...lol

----------


## mmakid

SUSPENSION all the way...

----------


## StillBoostion

Anavar I'm told is the best for cutting. Winn sicks out all the water and is good for bodybuilders but not fighters. Anavar would be part of my cutting cycle for sho!

----------


## luigimaster24

Winny is definitely good as the last agent after a bulking cycle, while the test is wearing off , the winny helps you rid of all excess water and keep a little more quality muscle than you would have kept without winny.

----------


## Knockout_Power

Got to be really careful with winny usage, can cause brittle tendons and cartiledge which makes for a lot of injuries.

----------


## SlimJoe

Winstrol

----------


## Deltasaurus

wouldn't low dose test be the way to go?

----------


## Far from massive

I think the reason you hear about so many athletes use of nandrolone is not that everyone is on it, but rather it take so long to clear that it causes a lot of people who really are not using it while competing to test positive anyway. I think one of the reasons many use it is that In addition to its benefit for the joints, nandrolone also has great healing abilities. Naturally this would apply to MMA bigtime since Healing is a major part of any MMA fighters life. 

Just my 2 cents,

FFM

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Stanazole bad choice as it dries out your joints and can hurt like sh!t...Nandralone always a bad choice as it's metabolites can stay in your body for upto 18 month post last injection, that's why a lot of people test positive for it, testosterone bad choice as well, water retention and potencial hard time meeting weight classes due to the water, cutting water and improper water manipulation can be devostating for a fighter as 2% dehydration reduces mental and phisical performance by 20%...so what is the best choice; it's cheque drops highly androgenic , anabolic , no water retantion, very short half life can be literally dropped out less then week before the event and test clean as a baby...now someone hire me for as a stregth coach / nutritionist for MMA...hahahaha i want to try something new other then training bodybuilders, and MMA is my next venture...

----------


## Ashop

> Its obvious that a large amount of fighters use performance enhancers. What do you think is the most commonly used steroid by MMA fighters?
> 
> Ive seen alot of the test positive for nandrolone, but wouldnt this cause weight gain, making it hard for them to meet their class?


For quick agression HALO and CHEQUE drops are real popular with fighters and powerlifters.

----------


## chrisx

> Stanazole bad choice as it dries out your joints and can hurt like sh!t...Nandralone always a bad choice as it's metabolites can stay in your body for upto 18 month post last injection, that's why a lot of people test positive for it, testosterone bad choice as well, water retention and potencial hard time meeting weight classes due to the water, cutting water and improper water manipulation can be devostating for a fighter as 2% dehydration reduces mental and phisical performance by 20%...so what is the best choice; it's cheque drops highly androgenic, anabolic, no water retantion, very short half life can be literally dropped out less then week before the event and test clean as a baby...now someone hire me for as a stregth coach / nutritionist for MMA...hahahaha i want to try something new other then training bodybuilders, and MMA is my next venture...


Mike i can be your first protege. Come meet me in Houston =)

----------


## X83

Best Steroids for Lean Out

1) Primobolan 
2) Anavar 
3) Winstrol 
4) Testosterone Propionate 
5) Trenbolone 
6) Masteron

----------


## Rodja

Outside of test prop and peptides, the best would probably be the orals. It still boggles my mind that anyone would use winstrol before a fight as the joints and connective tissue take enough of a beating from just training and that particular AAS will only exacerbate that issue.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

ChrisX hit me up with your stats, goals etc and we can work something out...XXL

----------


## 68charger

The cheque drops sound interesting. Has anyone on here personaly used them? What are the most common side effects? Would it be possible to just use them for a week or two and stop with minimal side effects?

----------


## daddy36

bump on cheek drops.. also what bout the eq and making cardio better wouldn't that benefit fighters... and if so wouldn't test be required?

----------


## daddy36

mike xxl id like your opinion... im 3-0 as a pro lhw and have a fight coming up may 14th.

----------


## 68charger

What about HALO? I keep seeing it being compaired to cheque drops when I googled them.

----------


## BUDGIE

> Stanazole bad choice as it dries out your joints and can hurt like sh!t...Nandralone always a bad choice as it's metabolites can stay in your body for upto 18 month post last injection, that's why a lot of people test positive for it, testosterone bad choice as well, water retention and potencial hard time meeting weight classes due to the water, cutting water and improper water manipulation can be devostating for a fighter as 2% dehydration reduces mental and phisical performance by 20%...so what is the best choice; it's cheque drops highly androgenic, anabolic, no water retantion, very short half life can be literally dropped out less then week before the event and test clean as a baby...now someone hire me for as a stregth coach / nutritionist for MMA...hahahaha i want to try something new other then training bodybuilders, and MMA is my next venture...


THANKS for that reply. youve pointed out the pros of cheque drops ,what would be the cons?? also how would halo compare to c.d in your opinion.
also whilst wre on subject. if you could chose other meds for a fighter what would they be? ive no doubt EPO would be one. or would it? have you any info on b-vit inj ive read they increase RBC. would you go for hgh?

----------


## nevergiveup

Alot of suggestions in here, I am getting most people like cutting versus bulking. Do the cutting cycles help burn fat or do you have to diet and cardio just as hard with out the supplementation? Thanks

----------


## nevergiveup

I am a martial artist and I am curious about Anavar , it seems to be the best choice for someone not wanting to gain much and lost fat if there is some. Can you take this on its own? 

Thanks

----------


## Fetch

I've been involved in MMA for quite awhile. Nearly every competative fighter I've known has run something. Most common I've seen is anavar by itself, or low dose test + var.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Most performance athletes are looking for two things

1. Endurance
2. Recovery from injury

Test is a no-brainer, EQ and Nandrolone are probably real popular in this crowd.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

HGH would be great for recover post fight, to heal up and conective tissue that might have been damaged trough the fight etc. Halo would likely be a good choice as well as it is very androgenic just like chequ drops...Vit -B inection will help with carbohydrate metabolism and production of energy but i don't feel it would be enuogh to be worth the bother...EPO yes and no...it is good in cardio based sports however MMA is not realy cardio in its purety, it more of a muscle endurance type of activity, perhaps a preasure chamber would create enough of a benift, that's why a lot of fighters train in high altitudes, simulating a preasure chamers. The bad on cheque drops as it highly androgenic the sides will be like any other highly androgenic steroid some level of stress on kidneys, liver, rough oily skin, acne etc.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Ohh and i would stay away from any nandrolone based products, even known they will be great on conective tissue they metabolize extremely slow and can make people test positive even 18 month after injection, not good if your sport is being tested...Winstrol / stanazol i would stay away from as it drys up your joints and can make for hard training with acky elbows, shoulders, knees etc. HGH while traing can also stiffen up your joints and make for hard training that's why i recomend it for after fight recovery. Test can cause water retantion and make difficult making weight later on anyway that's all i can think of for now...XXL

----------


## needsomehelp

Come on people.....halo days 1- 7 before fight...too often forgotten.......pure unadulterated strength...

----------


## AbusedYam

Ask chael sonnen, he does TRT

----------


## monksy

what is eq?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> mike xxl id like your opinion... im 3-0 as a pro lhw and have a fight coming up may 14th.


This might be late Bro, but anytime you need more help hit me up on a PM, becasue i am just trying to get into the MMA side of training and making weight etc. i am willing to do all work for free...bodybuidling type of personal training is very old to me and i have few ideas for MMA world that maybe are not being done yet, so it excites me a lot more then BBing programs...XXL

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> what is eq?


It is: Equipoise (Boldenone Undeclynate)

----------


## Mma1027

Hey mike xxl I sent an email to you with some questions and stats. I have a fight in october I'm looking to get ready for.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Mma1027 i heve replied to your e-mail

----------


## pointblank

test prop

----------


## t-dogg

I sent you a email as well Mike. Thanks.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> I sent you a email as well Mike. Thanks.


Ok i will check it tomorrow...XXL

----------


## allen47

The benefits of steroids don't just apply to a boxer's performance in the ring. They can also boost a fighter's.....


Nice Forum

----------


## workhardgethuge

great interview of Krzysztof Soszynski, he says at least 85% of fighters are using performance enhancers 

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/08/1...ghters-defini/

----------


## stang

if in a weight class anvar low test winny test would be 200 to 400mg of test prop

----------


## BBrian

Test is an obvious answer, as you can use test for any type of cycle, and the benefits are relevant to every sport. In regards to water retention, just 1mg of Arimidex or any other AI quickly takes care of that problem, so I have a difficult time perceiving that as a problem at all. Regarding deca , several years ago I managed to get a tendon in my right shoulder ripped during a judo match. After six months, I still had limited mobility and chronic, albeit light, pain. Thankfully, I came upon 250mg of deca, and approximately six weeks later all signs of this injury had completely disappeared. Finally, Anavar is an excellent choice for martial artists; not only has it been shown to improve respiratory function, but some studies have also shown that it is useful in healing cutaneous wounds(!). In fact the only real down-side to Anavar is its price.

----------


## yannick35

Winstrol stays a long time in the system, Cristina Cyborg just tested positive for it, deca i feel is the worst, stay in the body a very long time. I have read many studies and mixed reviews about Winstrol and drying up the tendons and ligaments, this is simply not good, yet other studies say its good? so go figure.

----------


## gixxerboy1

winstrol is tough on the joints nothing i would take as fighter.

----------


## musclelover

test suspension crazy strength gains no ester...

Winstrol is used alot in amatuer but then again you can get away with it.

IF your a fighter you could just use HGH with HCG every 6 months boost natural test to the max

----------


## puzzler

i hear win is a very common one for mma
most steroids are avoided by fighters though, because most stay in your system for a very long time, and are easily detected

----------


## Cafe

I dnt know what is best, that why im here learning. I know aot of guys who have taken growth and alot of mma guys who have taken winstrol . Ppl seem to get pinched for deca alot

----------


## lubas88

prima,winny,eq,anavar ,halo,masteron ,tren ,prop

----------


## gixxerboy1

> prima,winny,eq,anavar,halo,masteron,tren,prop


tren is not a good idea for fighters. Tren effects alot of peoples cardio pretty badly

----------


## yannick35

> tren is not a good idea for fighters. Tren effects alot of peoples cardio pretty badly


trend cough yuke its pretty hard stuff i wanted to use it after i finish my rehab cycle and been advise to avoid it like the plague. Its an amazing steroid but it has very bad side effect

----------


## IRISH 425

Anavar and primo I hear are the best because they're light on the joints and don't produce gyno idk though I haven't cycled at all yet no trusted retailers yet

----------


## bwilly

when getting ready for a fight i use low dose of enanthate and i am always on 5iu's of hgh to help with recovery and the pumps from running and such arent so bad either.. stay away from clen and tren and winny. low anavar is good sometimes.

----------


## MaverickMMA

I read every single comment and i relized no one here is a professional UFC caliber fighter, (thats no disrespect) Im worried about the advice im finding on here and everyone is promoting different types of steroids ; very confusing and not helping, good advice on this subject is in very short supply, i cant seem to find an opinion from someone that has not only takin the right kinds of enhan***ents but has also been monitered closely by a doctor like a professional fighter would be, this is a big decision for me ive always said id do it right and id never take enhan***ents but those nieve days are over, ive been injured now and i got fat, lazy and out of shape, i take myself seriously as a fighter and if im gonna do it i want to do it right the first time, isnt there anyone that is close friends or a training partner of a professional mma fighter that knows what i need? I need to build lean strong muscle not put on weight or atleast something that can cut weight with me easily when the time comes, help with cardio and easy on the joints? what do i need to take to achieve this as healthy as possible?

----------


## DanB

Who says nobody here is a world class fighter, do you think they will broadcast who they fight for on a steroid forum? Come on think about it

And use some common sense, when fighters fail they generally fail for testorterone so that's the best answer you can get regarding what they use 

And by the way, just because your in the ufc or pro dosnt mean you know how to properly use aas or what is most effective

Fighters fail in last for Deca , that is a rookie error using it in first place

EDIT 

And you ask if anybody knows pro fighters, again that is something you don't broadcast, if your in the game yourself you will know this 

Best of luck in your research

----------


## DanB

And by the way, it sounds like you have watched the Russian from rocky too many times, fighters don't use aas surronded by docs, no sport doc can offically monitor a fighter using an illegal ped, his name would be ruined and he most likely be struck off 

They just get private bloodwork done the same way many members here do 

You don't need a doc to use majority of peds/methods 

It ain't rocket science, its actually very simple to do correctly and safely with a little research 

I honestly think you have watched too many films, your scenarios aren't real world unless your a pro cyclist etc

----------


## human project

I would use test, eq, masterone, and halotestin .

----------


## DanB

Not to mention the fact that several members here are prob better suited to advising a pro athlete to use peds than any doc 

They don't teach docs how to use peds and even sport science dosnt teach a sport doc how to use them it mearly covers the effects they have on various aspects of the body

----------


## Hiphopharry

anavar , and a low does of test prop. or suspecsion. barring getting that, you can go with a trt gel like andro gel that clears out of your system-
dont mess up the t/e ratio, but now they can see if you have any synthetic test in your body, no matter your t/e raio!
I am not sure of the detect time for cheque drops , so stay away.
winny? not if you want to keep your shoulders attached to your body-
var, fast acting test, and you might consider a corticosteroid two weeks before to take away any nagging pain caused by swelling in the cervical or lumbar discs---

----------


## Hiphopharry

not a moster cycle, but you will get stronger, leaner, and stay in your weight class- this isnt a bb cycle or a powerlifting stack...

----------


## Mohnjohn

test and eq. winny would be rough on the joints and tren isnt a good mix with cardio

----------


## yannick35

Suspension in and out

----------


## thefamily

....... best & most common for fighters.....
1. Anavar 
2. Cheqe drops
3. Suspension/Prop
4. Hgh
5. Clen 
.....although winny, eq, nandrolone are all good products considering what each does, however each of them has some type of circumstance why it is NOT ok for MMA.
Again the above list is best "for fighters".....

----------


## thefamily

wont make u a better fighter though!

----------


## MuscleInk

Halotestin gives a nice bump in aggression and strength for some people but the GI sides are a killer sometimes (acid reflux can be tough to control). I wouldn't recommend the product myself but I know people who used it and liked it. To each his own I guess.

----------


## blainer

Hmmmm. Any fighters here or I am guessing you are just taking stabs in the dark on what fighters use? lol. I do Muay Thai and Ju Jitsu and I use Deca , tren , sus, and winny. Deca helps the joint pain, Sus is just a good all around muscle builder, the tren and winny help keep me lean.

----------


## dmk327

Halo and cheque drops

----------


## Biggamehunter

Howw long of a cycle should u do of the prop and dosage

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Hmmmm. Any fighters here or I am guessing you are just taking stabs in the dark on what fighters use? lol. I do Muay Thai and Ju Jitsu and I use Deca, tren, sus, and winny. Deca helps the joint pain, Sus is just a good all around muscle builder, the tren and winny help keep me lean.


i've had 8 sanctioned fights and lots of under ground fights. I wouldnt use really anything you recommended,

----------


## DanB

good look fighting on deca , tren and winny, I assume you dont move around much and dont have to try make weight either

I'll stick to prop, suspension and ephedrine pre fight, and t3/clen to strip fat and make weight

by the way, how exactly does winny keep you lean?

----------


## blainer

Nope. I just stand in one spot and try to take swings when they get close enough... lol

----------


## blainer

Yes I move around a lot. I don't fight tournys so I don't worry about making weight or drug tests for that matter. I only train to make up for the loss of my MMA fun that I got to have in the Marine Corps. My cardio is plenty good, never had an issue with that at all althought I don't run 6 miles a day like I used to when I was in my 20s. I get at least 20-40 min a day on top of training. The only Issue I have usually is night sweats. I'm not the leanest and I don't know my exact bf% but I have a 6 pack and I can last 3-5 rounds usually no problem.

----------


## 505fighter

Anyone kno wer I cud find cheque drop? 


> Stanazole bad choice as it dries out your joints and can hurt like sh!t...Nandralone always a bad choice as it's metabolites can stay in your body for upto 18 month post last injection, that's why a lot of people test positive for it, testosterone bad choice as well, water retention and potencial hard time meeting weight classes due to the water, cutting water and improper water manipulation can be devostating for a fighter as 2% dehydration reduces mental and phisical performance by 20%...so what is the best choice; it's cheque drops highly androgenic, anabolic, no water retantion, very short half life can be literally dropped out less then week before the event and test clean as a baby...now someone hire me for as a stregth coach / nutritionist for MMA...hahahaha i want to try something new other then training bodybuilders, and MMA is my next venture...


W[/I]
[/U]

----------


## 505fighter

I have a fight coming up in 3mo and Im pondering taking sus250 for cutting mass, increase in strength, and fas recover. But of course I'm speaking from a position of ignorance wen it comes to steroid use . (my 1st amature fight) anyone have an suggestions?

----------


## 505fighter

Mike xxl u sound very knowledgeable on ths subject! Hit me up man.

----------


## Cobra.

> Its obvious that a large amount of fighters use performance enhancers. What do you think is the most commonly used steroid by MMA fighters?
> 
> Ive seen alot of the test positive for nandrolone, but wouldnt this cause weight gain, making it hard for them to meet their class?


My buddy used test, Tren combo

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I have a fight coming up in 3mo and Im pondering taking sus250 for cutting mass, increase in strength, and fas recover. But of course I'm speaking from a position of ignorance wen it comes to steroid use. (my 1st amature fight) anyone have an suggestions?


sust doesnt cut mass. It may help you retain mass while cutting. It may also increase mass. Its all dose dependent

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I have a fight coming up in 3mo and Im pondering taking sus250 for cutting mass, increase in strength, and fas recover. But of course I'm speaking from a position of ignorance wen it comes to steroid use. (my 1st amature fight) anyone have an suggestions?


what weight class are you fighting ate. What are your stats now? Are you being tested?

----------


## Glennk93

i would say winstrol or anavar

----------


## gixxerboy1

> i would say winstrol or anavar


var in my experiences is not good. The pumps get to be too much and limit you

----------


## gearbox

I agree with gixxer about the var. you can take a lower dose but then you will not notice anything. winn can be good if you do not get joint pains from it.
you should run test along side winn

----------


## Rwy

I played in a bball league once a week and I had to stop when I started taking var. Everything got so tight

----------


## aleco

> Got to be really careful with winny usage, can cause brittle tendons and cartiledge which makes for a lot of injuries.


Whenever i use win i get cramps on my calves and my lower back

----------


## P.Money

> Got to be really careful with winny usage, can cause brittle tendons and cartiledge which makes for a lot of injuries.


Completely agree with that, I would stay away from Winny, brother was on the end of a Prop/NPP/Var cycle, threw in some winny and messed up his knees and shoulders big time.

----------


## PsychoBoxer

I like this thread ty for the info im a boxer and im a virgin gear user but im gathering information before I attempt a cycle as a noob. To gear but veteran of the boxing ring id avoid Winny from what I've read I am gonna make boxing my career don't need a injury from dry joints boxing does a number on your connective tissue and tendons Winny is a no no

----------


## fire232

Hello, I'm a BJJ competitor that is 35. I'm thinking about trying a cycle however, after reading a lot of comments I'm not sure if it would be better to just try using HGH to help over all, or to try a combination of things. Although I have decided there is to much risk with EPO. Is there something you guys recommend more to help with endurance? I have also looked online for gear. Is there a site you recommend over others? thanks for your help!!

----------


## gixxerboy1

Fire please read the rules. There is no discussion of sites, our sources to buy gear on here.

----------


## human project

> Hmmmm. Any fighters here or I am guessing you are just taking stabs in the dark on what fighters use? lol. I do Muay Thai and Ju Jitsu and I use Deca, tren, sus, and winny. Deca helps the joint pain, Sus is just a good all around muscle builder, the tren and winny help keep me lean.


You actually loose bf with tren or winny??? Or more then you would from any other steroid ??I've never really noticed a direct impact on my bf % with relation to specific aas.

----------


## fire232

I'm considering using Anavar , and HGH. Does anyone have any suggestions on how the cycle should be used? I'm would like to add a little size but mostly increase endurance and lose bodyfat easier. Thanks for the help

----------


## Patryn

> I'm considering using Anavar, and HGH. Does anyone have any suggestions on how the cycle should be used? I'm would like to add a little size but mostly increase endurance and lose bodyfat easier. Thanks for the help


Cut the anavar . It will kill your combat training. HGH will suit you well. As will Equitest, and GW50156.

----------


## boxingfan30

pathetic fighters who suck need to use them. Combat sports are dangerous enough without the use of steroids . I don't care how much you use, there is no replacement for technique, hard work, and to never stop trying to improve.

----------


## human project

> pathetic fighters who suck need to use them. Combat sports are dangerous enough without the use of steroids. I don't care how much you use, there is no replacement for technique, hard work, and to never stop trying to improve.


Lol.... Your on steroid .com bro

----------


## boxingfan30

> Lol.... Your on steroid.com bro


i'm on it and I love boxing, but i'm not in a ring, and i'm not taking steroids . I'm on here because i'm 34 and it's a good resource for more than just steroids. I have more morals to get into a ring if I were using though. I know A LOT of fighters and other sports figures use it, but like I said... a combat sport is dangerous enough without adding more to it. It's a bitch move IMO.... sorry, but a lot of fighters have gotten killed as it is, we don't need more... and this is the guys first amateur fight? lmao, nice start cheater.

----------


## Patryn

> pathetic fighters who suck need to use them. Combat sports are dangerous enough without the use of steroids. I don't care how much you use, there is no replacement for technique, hard work, and to never stop trying to improve.


I don't see anyone here advocating that we *replace* technique or hard work with steroids . Steroids can decrease recovery time, and make you less susceptible to injury. This allows you to safely increase training frequency and intensity.

----------


## boxingfan30

> I don't see anyone here advocating that we *replace* technique or hard work with steroids. Steroids can decrease recovery time, and make you less susceptible to injury. This allows you to safely increase training frequency and intensity.


If you are using and know you have a fight coming up... you are a cheat... it's that simple. If you can't need more recovery time, get on creatine or something that isn't illegal in the sport. These are common excuses people use when it comes to this. I know what a steroid can help and it's great.... you know what? Creatine was also shown to decrease concussions, that helps lessen the chance of injury too.

----------


## human project

Well I'm past the point of being able to hide the fact that I take steroids .... so I guess I just accept the fact I'm a cheater.

----------


## boxingfan30

> Well I'm past the point of being able to hide the fact that I take steroids.... so I guess I just accept the fact I'm a cheater.


If you compete then yes, you are  :No No:

----------


## gixxerboy1

no who calls other guys cheaters? guys who loose

----------


## boxingfan30

> no who calls other guys cheaters? guys who loose


That's fine... but i'm not the one competing and needing to use juice for my FIRST fight because i'm a bitch.

----------


## human project

> That's fine... but i'm not the one competing and needing to use juice for my FIRST fight because i'm a bitch.


Do you happen to know what arguing with fallacies is?? It's when you take a fact that has nothing to do with the argument but just because it is a true statement you try to make it seem to be valid for the argument. 

Btw I think there's more pressure to use ass your first fight then any there after. Most realize in time it's really counter productive in any substantial amounts.

----------


## boxingfan30

> Do you happen to know what arguing with fallacies is?? It's when you take a fact that has nothing to do with the argument but just because it is a true statement you try to make it seem to be valid for the argument. 
> 
> Btw I think there's more pressure to use ass your first fight then any there after. Most realize in time it's really counter productive in any substantial amounts.


whatever you say man, for me it's a moral issue and this isn't some guy that wants to use the stuff for looks or to be able to lift more or some other personal reason. Using in a combat sport only further makes the risk of injury to the other person that much more possible, if you seem to think that somehow it's ok, then use whatever logic you must to convince yourself that it's ok.

----------


## PsychoBoxer

If you take gear in a combat sport in reality its your own personal choice ever notice the juicers who show up to a fight on gear usually end up losing there is a long list of fails everybody wants to be a champion no one wants to work hard im on my first ever cycle after years and years of doing it natural low dose of test for recovery purposes I wont juice while in a ring boxing does a number on ones body call me a cheater that's fine I don't get paid to care we are adults in the end when we juice its our fault no one else's

----------


## boxingfan30

> If you take gear in a combat sport in reality its your own personal choice ever notice the juicers who show up to a fight on gear usually end up losing there is a long list of fails everybody wants to be a champion no one wants to work hard im on my first ever cycle after years and years of doing it natural low dose of test for recovery purposes I wont juice while in a ring boxing does a number on ones body call me a cheater that's fine I don't get paid to care we are adults in the end when we juice its our fault no one else's


Yes, I know a lot of fighters who use do wind up losing. It's just an issue where I feel like enough is enough in sports that are already dangerous. I'm not against pro's using test if they have low test, for instance in NV a pro can get a TUE (test use exemption) but the ratio has to be a 1:1. Alister Overeem for instance tested what? like 16:1 or 9:1? I mean really? A person really needs that much? I don't box professionally... I do it all for exercise and self defense (which i've never had to use). I guess it sounds like i'm being high and mighty or something. I'm not trying to come off that way. I just think if the guy is in his first fight that he should see how he does first shouldn't he? I mean, is it a lack of confidence or is it an issue of just guessing everyone else is doing it, so it's ok that I do sort of mentality?

----------


## PsychoBoxer

> Yes, I know a lot of fighters who use do wind up losing. It's just an issue where I feel like enough is enough in sports that are already dangerous. I'm not against pro's using test if they have low test, for instance in NV a pro can get a TUE (test use exemption) but the ratio has to be a 1:1. Alister Overeem for instance tested what? like 16:1 or 9:1? I mean really? A person really needs that much? I don't box professionally... I do it all for exercise and self defense (which i've never had to use). I guess it sounds like i'm being high and mighty or something. I'm not trying to come off that way. I just think if the guy is in his first fight that he should see how he does first shouldn't he? I mean, is it a lack of confidence or is it an issue of just guessing everyone else is doing it, so it's ok that I do sort of mentality?


A fighter needs to work out naturally before he jumps into the gear game diet needs to be in check etc every fighter develops his own rhythm and formula as he grows but roids are a temptation some people feel they can do them and become the greatest that's when injuries come in knowledge is key to growth taking roids means your trying to take training beyond your limits and if this is his first fight he should learn natural limits before juicing we all work different if he is impatient to grow naturally then he has a lot to learn boxers aren't powerlifters very few roids help us but if he is gonna juice learn before you hurt yourself

----------


## Armykid93

> That's fine... but i'm not the one competing and needing to use juice for my FIRST fight because i'm a bitch.


You are a moron. There are so many forums for fighters where anabolics are never discussed. Get on one of those if you think we are so bad. Don't come on a site called steroid .com and then call us fvcking cheaters. In pro and amateur sports today steroids are widely used and your foolish if you think otherwise. Don't get on another persons thread and start bashing. And btw who has died from steroid use and how is adding steroids going to make your combat sport more dangerous? Please don't say roid rage or you may get kicked off the forum

----------


## Armykid93

> Yes, I know a lot of fighters who use do wind up losing. It's just an issue where I feel like enough is enough in sports that are already dangerous. I'm not against pro's using test if they have low test, for instance in NV a pro can get a TUE (test use exemption) but the ratio has to be a 1:1. Alister Overeem for instance tested what? like 16:1 or 9:1? I mean really? A person really needs that much? I don't box professionally... I do it all for exercise and self defense (which i've never had to use). I guess it sounds like i'm being high and mighty or something. I'm not trying to come off that way. I just think if the guy is in his first fight that he should see how he does first shouldn't he? I mean, is it a lack of confidence or is it an issue of just guessing everyone else is doing it, so it's ok that I do sort of mentality?


Lol if you haven't competed which is what your post is saying how is your opinion or calling him a cheater valid?

----------


## boxingfan30

> Lol if you haven't competed which is what your post is saying how is your opinion or calling him a cheater valid?


ummm, well there is this thing called being illegal, and roids are illegal ... in your personal life, that's up to you. In boxing, if you take it, you're known as a cheat... I would say that opinion is pretty valid. We also don't know who has died because their opponent was using steroids do we? We all know the testing is lackluster in the boxing world and has just recently been brought to light.

----------


## Armykid93

> ummm, well there is this thing called being illegal, and roids are illegal ... in your personal life, that's up to you. In boxing, if you take it, you're known as a cheat... I would say that opinion is pretty valid. We also don't know who has died because their opponent was using steroids do we? We all know the testing is lackluster in the boxing world and has just recently been brought to light.


You CANNOT account a single death to anabolic steroid use . Sergio Oliva just died and he was above the age of 70. During the time he was competing he was using gear which would be insane to use now due to the higher standards the drugs are made at these days. Plus the fact that we know so much more about it. Nobody has died from steroid use. I'm sure people have died from one to many punches to the head though.

----------


## boxingfan30

> You CANNOT account a single death to anabolic steroid use. Sergio Oliva just died and he was above the age of 70. During the time he was competing he was using gear which would be insane to use now due to the higher standards the drugs are made at these days. Plus the fact that we know so much more about it. Nobody has died from steroid use. I'm sure people have died from one to many punches to the head though.


I'm talking about people dying because a user is going to be stronger and therefore be able to punch harder, kick harder, etc. I am not attributing deaths to the use itself. By the way, my Grandmother died 2 years ago ... she was 90, overweight and had also had a heart attack about 20 years prior, so what exactly is the point you are trying to make with age anyway?? My Aunt was also 94 when she died. Neither of them used steroids btw lol.

----------


## banehallow

my MMA coach uses low test anavar hcg and still maintains a PCT way before a fight to get him clean for a screen

cheq drops is not intended for long use. so use carefully, its very effective though raising aggresion in fights as it blocks E levels almost completely

most importantly read and research before you use any type of enhancers, people here help but you have to do your part dont go by word of mouth. What works for Mr X might have adverse effects on you.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> ummm, well there is this thing called being illegal, and roids are illegal ... in your personal life, that's up to you. In boxing, if you take it, you're known as a cheat... I would say that opinion is pretty valid. We also don't know who has died because their opponent was using steroids do we? We all know the testing is lackluster in the boxing world and has just recently been brought to light.



in boxing your known as a cheat? By who the fans? your not in boxing, you have no idea. 
I have been friends with pro boxers, i just got a happy thanksgiving text from a ufc champ. Unless you are in the scene you have no idea. 
You think your "friends" at the boxing gym are going to be honest with a guy that doesnt compete and nothing to loose. Why would they risk anything by talking to you about it. They are giving the political correct answers like they all have to do,

And who has died from steriod use. Please. Know how many juiceheads just fight in real life fights at bars or clubs. Granted they arent trained boxers but there isnt an epidemic of the super strength of juiceheads beating people to death.

Your post are ridiculous. you can have your opinion that its cheating and that is fine. But what kind of reaction do you expect on a steroid forum. 
But dont make up shit you have know clue about to defend your opinion

----------


## fire232

Well guys, I could use some more advice. I have been reading a lot on various gear and what everyone thinks is better or worse. However, I'm still not exactly sure what would work best for me. I'm not really wanting to get really big. I mostly want to increase cardio and cut bodyfat while adding a little muscle mass. I just want to be able to keep whatever gains I get. Thats where I need some more advice! I have consider Winstrol , Anavar , Primo, & HGH as a possibility. Could someone please help with what would be a good cycle for someone thats new. Thanks

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Well guys, I could use some more advice. I have been reading a lot on various gear and what everyone thinks is better or worse. However, I'm still not exactly sure what would work best for me. I'm not really wanting to get really big. I mostly want to increase cardio and cut bodyfat while adding a little muscle mass. I just want to be able to keep whatever gains I get. Thats where I need some more advice! I have consider Winstrol, Anavar, Primo, & HGH as a possibility. Could someone please help with what would be a good cycle for someone thats new. Thanks


everyone already said anavar and winny is bad. 
HGH is very expensive for real gh. There are tons of "generic" ugl brands that arent real gh. Its extremely hard to get pharm grade gh and expensive.
Look into just a low dose test cycle. may 200-250mg a week

----------


## boxingfan30

> in boxing your known as a cheat? By who the fans? your not in boxing, you have no idea. 
> I have been friends with pro boxers, i just got a happy thanksgiving text from a ufc champ. Unless you are in the scene you have no idea. 
> You think your "friends" at the boxing gym are going to be honest with a guy that doesnt compete and nothing to loose. Why would they risk anything by talking to you about it. They are giving the political correct answers like they all have to do,
> 
> And who has died from steriod use. Please. Know how many juiceheads just fight in real life fights at bars or clubs. Granted they arent trained boxers but there isnt an epidemic of the super strength of juiceheads beating people to death.
> 
> Your post are ridiculous. you can have your opinion that its cheating and that is fine. But what kind of reaction do you expect on a steroid forum. 
> But dont make up shit you have know clue about to defend your opinion



Well, let your UFC pal know that if he's using he's a cheat and a punk too then. I definitely have an idea what's going on, trust me ;-)

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Well, let your UFC pal know that if he's using he's a cheat and a punk too then. I definitely have an idea what's going on, trust me ;-)


and your jealous and use steroids as an excuse 
yea punks and cheats. Come talk to me when you have to balls to actually step into a cage or ring.
And you think you know whats going on. If you really did you wouldnt be talking the way you do. Oh but you know so many that died from having to fight someone on steroids , yawn.........

----------


## boxingfan30

> and your jealous and use steroids as an excuse 
> yea punks and cheats. Come talk to me when you have to balls to actually step into a cage or ring.
> And you think you know whats going on. If you really did you wouldnt be talking the way you do. Oh but you know so many that died from having to fight someone on steroids, yawn.........


I'm jealous? lol Really?... and I use steroids as an excuse? Well, that's sort of funny that all I have done on this board is simply ask about steroids. I have yet to put a single thing in my body. What did I ask about? I asked about 20 (twenty) mg's of anavar . Real powerful dose huh? You don't need to get all upset about people being cheats, perhaps yourself being included. I won't have not a problem stepping into a ring with anyone. The difference with me is that if I was on something, I would at least have the morals not to do so at that time. 

How about this, why don't you name me some pro boxers who's speech is slurred and/or already have brain damage and then tell me that adding steroids to the sport doesn't add that much more danger to these guys. You need to take it to get into the ring then you're not just a punk, you're also scared. I guess some of you need that false sense of security though huh?

----------


## juststartingnow

bud,you dont know what you are youtalking about, you are on a steroid sits calling people cheats do some research, then speak,once you have knowledge.you say mma fighters/ boxers, are cheats, well if you know anything i guess they are all cheats, when you sall fighters a bitch, be prepared to back up your mouth.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I'm jealous? lol Really?... and I use steroids as an excuse? Well, that's sort of funny that all I have done on this board is simply ask about steroids . I have yet to put a single thing in my body. What did I ask about? I asked about 20 (twenty) mg's of anavar . Real powerful dose huh? You don't need to get all upset about people being cheats, perhaps yourself being included. I won't have not a problem stepping into a ring with anyone. The difference with me is that if I was on something, I would at least have the morals not to do so at that time. 
> 
> How about this, why don't you name me some pro boxers who's speech is slurred and/or already have brain damage and then tell me that adding steroids to the sport doesn't add that much more danger to these guys. You need to take it to get into the ring then you're not just a punk, you're also scared. I guess some of you need that false sense of security though huh?


Then step in a ring or cage and not bad mouth the people that do. your complaining they are all punks yet you havent done it. Yea it takes a real man to sit outside and watch and critique.

Yes there are boxers that have speech issues. Your going to blame that on steroids? Maybe we should ban heavy weight fighters since they typically have more power. 
And fighters who are using steroids arent using them like a bb running big doses where it makes a big difference in strength. Like i said you have no clue what you are talking about.

----------


## fire232

Hey thanks for your help! If I take a low dose test cycle maybe 200-250 mg a week will I be able to keep my gains? Also would I need to take a PCT after the test? Cause I have been told from some very high level BJJ fighters that most guys are on cycles that include test cyp., winstrol , decca, hgh, and epo. I was also wondering if GW50156 was worth trying to help my endurance? Thanks again

----------


## Armykid93

> I'm talking about people dying because a user is going to be stronger and therefore be able to punch harder, kick harder, etc. I am not attributing deaths to the use itself. By the way, my Grandmother died 2 years ago ... she was 90, overweight and had also had a heart attack about 20 years prior, so what exactly is the point you are trying to make with age anyway?? My Aunt was also 94 when she died. Neither of them used steroids btw lol.


They don't effect how long people live. Bringing two people into the argument you can't even prove exist doesn't change that. None of my family members have lived past 80 that long and they didn't do steroids either. After your off the stuff as long as you have done it correctly, it doesn't change life expectancy. Way to go

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Hey thanks for your help! If I take a low dose test cycle maybe 200-250 mg a week will I be able to keep my gains? Also would I need to take a PCT after the test? Cause I have been told from some very high level BJJ fighters that most guys are on cycles that include test cyp., winstrol, decca, hgh, and epo. I was also wondering if GW50156 was worth trying to help my endurance? Thanks again


i wouldnt use winny. Yes you will need to use pct. And depends on you if you keep your gains or not

----------


## boxingfan30

> They don't effect how long people live. Bringing two people into the argument you can't even prove exist doesn't change that. None of my family members have lived past 80 that long and they didn't do steroids either. After your off the stuff as long as you have done it correctly, it doesn't change life expectancy. Way to go


My point wasn't how long people live that use a steroid (s) my point was that if you have 2 guys in a combat sport, that are using PED's, the likelyhood of them damaging each other goes up... even if it is only marginally. I'm not speaking of the life expectancy of one who uses a steroid for BB or personal reasons.

----------


## boxingfan30

> bud,you dont know what you are youtalking about, you are on a steroid sits calling people cheats do some research, then speak,once you have knowledge.you say mma fighters/ boxers, are cheats, well if you know anything i guess they are all cheats, when you sall fighters a bitch, be prepared to back up your mouth.


I didn't call everyone in this site a cheat. I called a guy who is a boxer, MMgay fighter, any sort of competitive sport a cheat. You know why? Ummm well let's see here. For one it's against the rules of sports, for 2... it's against the rules of sports, 3, it's against the rules of sports... when you break those rules (that I wrote for you 3 times just to make sure you got it) it means you are cheating, which means you are a cheat. If the guys on here want to use it because they want to get bigger, stronger, self esteem reasons, to help them with a job that requires heavy lifting and they want to hopefully prevent injury... hey, i'm all for that. It's illegal, but they aren't cheating... they aren't cheating... it might not be legal, but if you do 2 miles an hour over the speed limit you technically are doing something illegal as well. Don't try to make it out like I have something against every guy or girl on here just because the OP wants to cheat before he gets in a ring.

----------


## boxingfan30

> Then step in a ring or cage and not bad mouth the people that do. your complaining they are all punks yet you havent done it. Yea it takes a real man to sit outside and watch and critique.
> 
> Yes there are boxers that have speech issues. Your going to blame that on steroids ? Maybe we should ban heavy weight fighters since they typically have more power. 
> And fighters who are using steroids arent using them like a bb running big doses where it makes a big difference in strength. Like i said you have no clue what you are talking about.


I do plenty of work when it comes to boxing... I train with guys... I have a trainer, I spar with guys, I have fun doing it. I do it for exercise. I do it because I love the sport. I don't do it because I want to cheat my way to the top. Why do you get all bent out of shape about it anyway? Does the truth really hurt that much? If you don't like my opinions, please feel free to ignore them. I will do the same with yours.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I do plenty of work when it comes to boxing... I train with guys... I have a trainer, I spar with guys, I have fun doing it. I do it for exercise. I do it because I love the sport. I don't do it because I want to cheat my way to the top. Why do you get all bent out of shape about it anyway? Does the truth really hurt that much? If you don't like my opinions, please feel free to ignore them. I will do the same with yours.


i really dont care what you think. especially from a bystander. Dont "cheat your way to the top" get in the ring all natural then. Sparing, and doing work and a real fight are two different things. 
lol mmgay. lol Sorry but the best of mma would wipe the floor with the best of boxing. Boxing has lost its interest. Most guys dont fight to finish. They fight for the 10 points. Boxing has gotten boring for most fights. 
Your right everyone can ingore you. But you chose to go to the fighting/mma section of a steroid board and complain about the steroid use and call people out. What do you expect. I dont go to boxing boards and bitch how mma is better

----------


## Armykid93

> I didn't call everyone in this site a cheat. I called a guy who is a boxer, MMgay fighter, any sort of competitive sport a cheat. You know why? Ummm well let's see here. For one it's against the rules of sports, for 2... it's against the rules of sports, 3, it's against the rules of sports... when you break those rules (that I wrote for you 3 times just to make sure you got it) it means you are cheating, which means you are a cheat. If the guys on here want to use it because they want to get bigger, stronger, self esteem reasons, to help them with a job that requires heavy lifting and they want to hopefully prevent injury... hey, i'm all for that. It's illegal, but they aren't cheating... they aren't cheating... it might not be legal, but if you do 2 miles an hour over the speed limit you technically are doing something illegal as well. Don't try to make it out like I have something against every guy or girl on here just because the OP wants to cheat before he gets in a ring.


The fact remains this is a steroid board. This is what we discuss. Go away if you don't like it. There are plenty of forums out there having nothing to do with steroids . You probably just want to stir up conflict, that's how it appears.

----------


## boxingfan30

> The fact remains this is a steroid board. This is what we discuss. Go away if you don't like it. There are plenty of forums out there having nothing to do with steroids. You probably just want to stir up conflict, that's how it appears.


Really? It's a steroid board!?!?! lol

----------


## furious_george

I think boxingfan30 is a giant troll.

Anyway my morals are my own, and yours are yours. 

I love boxing and mma, practice MMA and BJJ as often a week as I can (Personally prefer it to weight lifting). 

the whole TE ratio thing is baloney. If Alistair Overeem had a 16:1 T to E ratio it doesn't really matter. Any person knowing anything about anabolic testing would know that this is not a conclusive test as to whether the person caught is using. It's just a red flag saying MORE TESTING IS NEEDED. The test they should have used is the one (cant remember the name think its carbon isotope but not sure) which detects SYNTHETIC testosterone . Thats really the only one that is conclusive. 

That being said of course it's obvious AO is using, but its also obvious that guys like GSP and pretty much everyone else in the sport use too. The only guys I can think of that probably dont use I could count on one hand (And even these are guesses). 

So the question of it is this: if your a guy that just broke into the UFC or is a guy thats fighting pro and KNOW the guy your going to fight next is suing do you use?

What if you compound this question with if you lose, you get cut from the UFC and cant feed your family (As when you get to this level people do it as their profession, not a hobby and therefore there are many more implications). 

I'm sure people in that situation dont really care what people like you or me think about their decisions...and frankly I dont blame them. If the boxing and MMA organizations want people to stop using while competing they have to revamp the entire testing regime they have currently; otherwise it's more of a dont ask dont tell policy. (Victor Conte, of balco fame, refers to drug tests as IQ tests as in you have to be a moron to fail them). 

As far as the whole your gonna be able to punch harder because you use thing is baloney. If your worried about being punched in the face HARD by someone you shouldn't be competing in boxing/mma period.

----------


## HeadAndArm

How do you think these guys are passing the tests? Timing of cycles/masking agents/magic beans?

----------


## dutchkickboxer

I'm a pro mma fighter, we all use aas , it's to help the healing from training and fighting, being a body builder is way different than a fighter, bb would puke his guts out in the first 20 min of camp.. A lot of us use EQ and Test ( sust250 or prop is most common). EQ for the RBC increase, weight gain is important for us due to the fact our weight is our job!!!!.. we all get tested and as long as we are in the limits it's all good, EQ has long detection time so it's used early in the fight camp, test mg starts high and lowers in to legal range weeks before fight, guys who crank in the huge dose"s right up to fight night are going to get busted!(overeem).. I have never fails a test and have used aas/hgh for my last 3 fights, 16 week cycles but hgh never stops..

----------


## m_donnelly

It would do people a lot of good to understand that drugs are prevalent in sports. Especially professional athletics where a lot of money is on the line. It's just a simple reality; guys aren't using drugs to gain an edge, they're using them just to compete.

----------


## JSumma

Because of water retention and making weight, would you run Deca on a low dose? And does Deca still confer joint healing properties at such a low dose? I read about a mild Sust/Eq 20 week cycle for mma in another thread. Would any of you consider running Deca that long and not worry about heavy HPTA shutdown?

----------


## mmaelite

winstrol , hgh and tren

----------


## m_donnelly

Best bet; low doses of test e for recovery and EQ for more aerobic endurance. 

Winny is a bad idea because it tightens so many people up; you're just asking for an injury by combining explosive MMA movements with a winny cycle.

Deca works but you'll get more bang for your buck with test. Plus, Deca stays in your system for months and will show up on UAs. 

Remember, as an MMA fighter, you're running gear to increase recovery time so you can train harder and more frequently. You're not doing it to stack in muscle mass or look like a bodybuilder; it's all about recovery, recovery, recovery.

----------


## roid_rage

well, I have posted a thread a while ago where I told my problem of getting extremely tired doing any cardio based sport while on roids, Ive been told it could be because elevated RBC, well, I see lots of people using EQ for elevating RBC cell, im pretty confuse now...

----------


## human project

> well, I have posted a thread a while ago where I told my problem of getting extremely tired doing any cardio based sport while on roids, Ive been told it could be because elevated RBC, well, I see lots of people using EQ for elevating RBC cell, im pretty confuse now...


A lot of oxygen in blood is good for endurance.... Now so much thick ass blood with much more volume and viscosity is not good for endurance...

----------


## roid_rage

so let me see if I understand this right, I also been told that I should donate blood to lower my rbc, so I guess my problem could be I have too much blood, I have to optimize the RBC/ml of blood?

----------

